# a good cheap sump for my 200 gallon tank and how



## debodeebs (Nov 8, 2010)

can someone give me a basic good way of doing a sump. i have a built in cupboard in the kitchen that goes behind my aquarium in the livingroom. so im having mu sump in the cupboard. i will be drilling holes in the wall to put the piping.

ive never done a sump before and do not know where to start from.

many thanks


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

What is a cupboard? Will it be able to house the size of sump you are going to need for a 200g tank? You will want atleast 75-90 gallon sump plus room for all the equipment.


----------



## debodeebs (Nov 8, 2010)

a small room in the kitchen to store food but im going to use it to place my sump.


----------

